# Грыжа L5-S1, смещение L5. Правильное ли лечение?



## nikolaymk (10 Апр 2018)

Помогите мне, пожалуйста, советом. Правильное ли мое лечение?
Продолжат ли такое лечение, заменить его или что-то добавить?
Когда можно добавить физические упражнения. Когда можно выйти на работу?
Чем дальше заниматься гимнастика, плаванье, бег?

Мне 35 лет. Сидячая работа за компьютером. Есть небольшой избыточный вес (рост – 185, вес -90). За последние 7 лет 1-2 раза в год периодический были прострелы в пояснице, которые раньше проходили сами по себе.
Последний раз добавилась левая нога, тянущая боль в икре особенно в ночное время, сидячее положение и ходьба вызывает не резкую боль в пояснице (боль похожа больше на нарастающую усталость мышц), которая тянется к ноге.
*
КТ от 12.03.18:*
_«Исследование поясничного отдела позвоночника L1-S1 деструкции костной ткани не определяется. Патологических объемных образований в позвоночном канале не выявлено. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани структурно не изменены. Высота межпозвоночных дисков снижена на уровне L4-S1.
На уровне позвонков L4- L5 дорсальная протрузия межпозвоночного диска до 4 мм. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала на данном уровне – 11 мм.
На уровне позвонков L5-S1 дорсальная парамедианная грыжа межпозвоночного диска до 7 мм, с акцентом влево, стеноз левого корешкового канала, компрессия дурального мешка. Передне-задний размер позвоночного канала на данном уровне – 9 мм.
Ось позвоночника существенно не отклонена. Тела позвонков с признаками склероза замыкательных пластин на уровне L3-S1. Отмечается уплотнение, склерозирование замыкательных пластинок дугоотросчатых сочленений на уровне L3-S1.
На уровне L5-S1 отмечается смещение позвонка L5, относительно к нижележащему, кзади до 4 мм.
*Заключение:* КТ картина дегенеративно-дистрофического поражения позвоночника по типу полисегментарного, межпозвонкового остеохондроза на уровне L1-S1 в стадии: грыжи м\п диска L5-S1; протрузии м\п диска L4-L5, L2-L3. Спондилолистез (ретролистез L5 1-й ст).»_

*1 лечение: *10 дней: капельницы, уколы в вену и внутримышечно, таблетки. Перечислять препараты не буду. Не помогло. Боль в ногу только усилилась. Обратился к другому врачу.

*2 лечение, которое началось 23.03.18 и сейчас:
Лечение: *Максимально времени проводить в лежачем положении + процедуры с периодичностью 2-3 дня.
*Процедуры: *Электрофорез поясницы 15-20 мин, после которого укол в поясницу длинной иглой.
*Препараты для укола:  *Алфлутоп 2 мл, артрокс, лидаза лиофил., лидокаин, натрия аденозинтрифосфат, никотиновая кислота. Вначале в уколе был еще Депос и делался он за 2 раза по половинке с перерывом в 10 мин.
После двух первых процедур острая боль в ноге пропала. Стал спать по ночам.
На данный момент 8 процедур. Больше ощутимой динамики улучшения не вижу. На второй день после укола в икре появляются ощущение, похожее на небольшую усталость мышц. Долгая ходьба и сидячее положение по-прежнему вызывают не резкую нарастающую боль в пояснице.


----------



## La murr (10 Апр 2018)

@nikolaymk, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

